# citrolplam and 5htp help



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi all! hope everyone is well today...

I'am citrolplam, but i also have dp/ dr i think?? but anyway i have been taken my citrolplam 20mg 1tablet a day and also 1 tablet 5htp. hopw this is ok?? just wondering if any of you know? i wont to take anymore as i have heard that to much serotonin is bad.

Is this ok:?


----------



## Strange_Visitor (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi junfan

Me again!

I presume you mean citalopram, the SSRI? If so, I wouldn't recommend taking the 5HTP as well.

I've tried both drugs in the past, not at the same time, and the 5-HTP didn't really do much for me. I found the citalopram helped me sleep, but had other unpleasant side-effects.

Taking an SSRI with 5-HTP can be dangerous as it has been known (rarely) to lead to seritonin syndrome, which can be life-threatening. That possibility is rare but best to be safe, I think.

If your Doc's prescribed you citalopram, I'd stick with that if I were you. If it doesn't help, then it would be best to discuss alternatives with your Doctor.

Mark.


----------



## junfan (Apr 12, 2008)

thanks dude


----------



## szeret (Aug 7, 2007)

5-HTP is a herbal remindy often used by MDMA users so replenish their reserves of serotonin after they've been depleated. There is no proof it works.

Citalopram is a fairly mild (but in my experiance good) anti-depressant. I found it took the edge of my depression, though it did give me the shakes intially and some very vivid dreams for a while.



> If your Doc's prescribed you citalopram, I'd stick with that if I were you. If it doesn't help, then it would be best to discuss alternatives with your Doctor.


K.


----------

